# Belkin N Wireless Router Problem



## Vanquished

Hey guys, before i start, here is the setup and details

NTL cable modem
Belkin N Wireless Router - Part # F5D8233-4
Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter - Part # F5D8053

ive added is a wap encryption, and the routers default password every other setting is default

its a brand new router, had it for a day, but the internet now and again will cut off for a few seconds. the led for internet will either go off or go orange. Sometimes even the modem led will turn off or go orange. It takes about 10 seconds then its back on. Any suggestions on what the problem could be?

Much appreciated

Lee


----------



## johnwill

Connect directly to the modem with a wired connection and see if you still experience the problem. If not, here's a few things to try.

Some things you can try here.


Change the channel on the router, I like channels 1, 6, and 11 in the US.
Update the firmware to the latest version available on the manufacturer's site.
Reset the router to factory defaults and reconfigure.

Many times these measures will resolve a lot of intermittent issues.


----------



## Vanquished

when i plug the modem straight into the pc everything is fine. when i plug the modem into the router, and then the router into a pc, the problem still happens. (this is my main connection anyway) the channel is 6 as default, is 11 any better? ill update the firmware and reset to factory setting and see what happens. thanks for the help so far

lee


----------



## johnwill

Let us know, it sounds like it's a router or wireless interference issue.

Remember, the fact that channel 6 is the default means that it's the most likely channel to experience interference! :grin:


----------



## Vanquished

oh yeh, true, but it does cut out the wired pc aswell

right, ive updated the firmware, reset the settings, and put a 64bit wep code and it still doing it, but now ive changed the channel to 11, it seems it pritty steady at the moment, ill keep you updated


----------



## johnwill

Let us know. :smile:


----------



## TomoS

Ok my Routers Sercurity Settings are on WPA/WPA2-Personal (PSK). But on this setting it does not allow me to use all my wireless devices. They appear with errors stating that i must change my sercurity settings to WEP. So i tried this, i first changed it to 128bit WEP and it connected to my other devices. But the router suddenly began automatically shutting off its wireless capabilities at frequent random intervals. So i changed it back to my original settings and it fixed itself, but once again i could not access my devices. So i tried using the 64bit WEP option and once again it proved the same results as the 124bit WEP.
Im not sure if this is a fault in my router or just my incompetence just would like an answer.


----------



## Old Rich

Closing four old thread


----------

